# Not quite budget build - Hotrock 24



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Probably around $900 total, current weight (with stock seat/post/clamp) is 22 lbs 7 oz. Got a carbon seatpost, qr clamp, and a lighter seat, which will likely get it down to 22 lbs even. I thought I spent a lot until I saw the $2,000 Hotrock post here.

The biggest weight savings was dumping the stock tires, tubes (slimed) and handlebars.

Partial build list:
2013 Hotrock 24 frame
Rockshox Sid WC fork
Avid Elixir 9 brakes
Shimano XT centerlock hubs
Alex 32h Ace 20 rims
Custom cut double butted spokes
Aluminum nipples
Avid rotors
Redline x-type 155mm cranks
SRAM x7 short cage rr derailleur
SRAM x5 8 spd shifter
SRAM 8 speed 11-32t cogset
FSA 34t front chainring
Easton carbon handlebars


----------



## stom_m3 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice job. One thing I would change would be the gearing. The 34-32 is still tall at 25.50 gear inches. He's losing about 1 1/2-2 gears on the bottom end. Try to get a 36T or better yet to do a 40T conversion out back. The below chart is calculated using a 24" tire.


----------



## ETChipotle (Sep 20, 2014)

is 11-34 or 11-36 available on 8 speed? good job on 22 lbs!


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks!

I couldn't find any bigger cogs than 32t on an 8 speed.

My daughter's coming off of a mini XL bmx bike - admittedly lighter, but also a single speed, so she's got some leg strength built up. (She's also a deputy black belt in tae kwan do). She's pretty tough, but with the weather, we haven't really been able to trail test it yet. The only part I'm lacking to swap her out to 9 speed (and 34t rear cog) is a shifter, so if she struggles on the nearby 1,200 ft climb/ 11 mile ride, I may do that. She's done the ride (before all the part swapping), and that was with a 27lb bike, 38t front ring and a 28t rear, but there was a fair amount of walking.


----------



## ETChipotle (Sep 20, 2014)

Okay I'm seeing a Specialized 8 speed bike being specked with a Sunrace 11-34 cassette, so they must be out there somewhere.

Specialized Jynx Sport current model.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Good to know - thanks!


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

What was original handlebar weight?
What was original tire weight? New tires?

I'm working on my sons hot rock. I got it to 24 lbs. 

Only change was 30T narrow wide for 1x. Stock 7 speed 14-34 free wheel seems ok for low end. Trying to decide what next. Fork is not changing. Too expensive. I overhauled existing fork and it's ok

I was thinking swap to 9 speed with some old XTR stuff I have but then I need to build a new rear wheel.


----------



## TLD80 (Oct 25, 2007)

Would you be able to post a few more pics of the bike? Especially of the drive side of the bike? Thanks and great job!


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

hans2vt said:


> What was original handlebar weight?
> What was original tire weight? New tires?
> 
> I'm working on my sons hot rock. I got it to 24 lbs.
> ...


Congratulations if you got the stock fork to work. The one that I took off her bike was useless - I could barely get it to move, and I weigh 125 lbs more than she does. Plus the Sid fork only cost me $100.

Some stock part weights I just checked:

Bars - 1 lb 4 oz
Stem - 6 oz
Fork - 4 lbs 10 oz
Rr wheel - 2 lbs 15 oz
Tire - 1 lb 7 oz

I think the Rocket Rons are a little under a pound - Schwalbe's website says 445g. So the tire change didn't yield as much weight savings as I was thinking, it was more in the slimed tubes.

With the new post and seat, currently sitting at 22 lbs even. Due to the crazy wet weather in CO, we've only gotten out for one ride since I've finished it. She did great, but still needs some time to get used to the bike.


----------



## hans2vt (Jun 12, 2010)

It's a 2009 hotrock. I totally tore down the fork scraped gunk and rust off the springs and put together with slick honey.

To be fair maybe it's 24.x lbs and not 24.0. Thanks for the info on yours!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

